# Today we crown a new Champion



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Today a new Sprint cup champion will be crowned. It's the end of Jimmy Johnson's legendary 5 in a row championships. This year's Nascar races has seen some highs & lows. I've remember watching Nascar's first full race coverage on a black & white television with an Uncle no one would talk to. LOL 
Nascar racing has been a part of me. I know a lot people don't care for it. It's always been my favorite sport to watch. 
I have nothing against Tony Stewart, I would root for him if he was up against someone else, but.....he's up against a local Missouri boy - Carl Edwards. I remember attending the local dirt tracks & rooting for #99 which Dalton Walton drove. A local racer. So put #99 together with a good ole boy from Missouri - I gotta root for Carl Edwards. Carl has been my favorite since he's hit the Sprint car scene. 
I'd like to know between Carl Edwards and Tony Stewart - who do you pick for champion today?
I plan on sending Carl an invite to come race in the shed - champion or not. He's only lives only 70 miles away. 
Please no negative feedback against Nascar, etc. I'm just really excited about today's race and wanted to share. 

GO CARL!!
--FCB


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

OH NO, the conspiracy to insure JJ getting his 6th championship in a row has failed? HOW?
gonna be a good race for a change I think!


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I agree Lendell. Carl Edwars show a lot of Class and composure when the cameras are rolling. i hope he wins it all today aswell. I am wearing my old worn out #99 red office Depot tshirt today Go Carl. Go the Fords
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I been fan for a long time too but it hasn't been the same. The black #3 is sorely missed.

I like Carl too but I also like Tony. I wasn't a Stewart fan when he was with Gibbs but since he went on his own, I became a fan.

Oh and btw, being Tony had to fix his front end and is now in 40th, i'd say Carl is looking good right about now. And it just started.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm a Stewart fan since I watched him in sprints when he won the triple crown in that category, on through Indy and 2 Winston Cup/Nextel Cup championships. But I have this bit of curiosity...If Carl does a backflip after winning a race, what will he do if he wins a championship? Pulling for Tony, but would not be unhappy seeing Carl take it all either.

-Paul


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

mileage strategy race?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

alpink said:


> OH NO, the conspiracy to insure JJ getting his 6th championship in a row has failed? HOW?


 
One word: Charlotte.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Congratulations to Tony Stewart. He is our 2011 Nascar Sprint Car Champion. It's only 98 more days til Daytona! Maybe Carl can do it next year. He's still my favorite driver.
--FCB


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

new conspiracy? LOL we shall see what next season holds. for all the naysayers, this was the best final to any championship in Winston/Sprint cup history. for Tony to come back from the back of the pack twice, his crew chief to coach him through the fuel saving laps and stay ahead of a game competitor like Carl shows what really goes into these seasons ending in a championship. those that don't care for cookie cutter racing can go to their local dirt track on Sat night, I do, and enjoy the basics of racing. but this was a special end to a great season. no two ways about it. congrats TONY!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It's ironic that the Office Depot car would beat Edwards for the championship.
Maybe the best ever? Check the 1992 championship race.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

as far as I can see there was a ten point difference in that final point standings

1.7-Alan Kulwicki – 4078
2.11-Bill Elliott – 4068


not tied for points and having to go to a tie breaking decision. 

but, what do I know?
you, must always be more righterer than anyone else, so I bow to your superior knowledge and understanding of things in the vast universe!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Congrats to Tony Stewart on his Championship win.:thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

If I had to pick a driver, it would be Dick Trickle:thumbsup:


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

2403 to 2403..

They needed a tie braker to decide the outcome......It don't get better than that.

Congrats to BOTH of the champions: Tony and Carl.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Now they just need to make sure his Magnets were painted and his rear gear was not under .300 

Couldn't resist.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

alpink said:


> as far as I can see there was a ten point difference in that final point standings
> 1.7-Alan Kulwicki – 4078
> 2.11-Bill Elliott – 4068
> not tied for points and having to go to a tie breaking decision.
> ...


It's not about being _more righter_, I didn't write the history books.

First off, let me say, this was a great race, and great championship battle.
I watched just about the whole thing and enjoyed all of it, except the rain delays.

I know there has been alot of things said in these threads, and I'm sure everyone 
knows where I stand, but my comparison is not about old school verses new school.
I just think there are many similarities.

Going into that last race in 1992, there were six drivers with a mathematical 
shot at winning the championship. This was before the Chase, so this wasn't
staged, like it is these days. All Davey Allison had to do was finish 5th or better
and he had the championship locked up, but half way through the race he got 
taken out in a wreck. Mark Martin and Kyle Petty had distant shots, but were 
soon eliminated as the laps clicked off. Then Harry Gant was eliminated.
Bill Elliott had led laps, so he got a 5 point bonus. Late in the race, he pitted, 
hoping to stay in front. Alan Kulwicki had also led laps and earned 5 bonus points.
But after Elliott pitted, Alan stayed out, to the point of almost running out of gas.
When he finally pitted, the broadcast team had figured out that Alan stayed out
for just enough laps to prevent Elliott from locking up the most laps led bonus
of 10 points. Elliott won the race, Alan finished second. So there you go,
they did finish the season tied, but Alan won the 10 bonus points for leading
the most laps of the race, by one lap. Had he not got those points, the tie breaker 
would have went to Elliott for winning more races. Add to that it was Richard
Petty's last race, and Jeff Gordons first.
I dare say that the odds of this happening over a whole season is multiple times 
more rare than what we saw tonight. It's a scenario that Nascar has been
trying to recreate for years. That's why the Chase was born.

Don't get me wrong, what we saw tonight was a great race, a great fight.

Some similarities between tonight and Atlanta, Nov 15th, 1992.

Tony Stewart - Owner driver / Alan Kulwicki - Owner driver
Tony won by tie break, most wins.
Alan won by tie break, most laps led in race.
Both covered by ESPN, a Jarrett called both races.
Jimmy Johnson, dominant (5 straight champs) didn't win.
Dale Earnhardt, dominant (Champ 90,91,93,94) didn't win.
The top 2 cars in both final races had been dominant all day, and walked away from everyone.
The #6 car blew a motor in both races.
The underdogs won the championships, and it was well received by the fans.
The stands were full in both races.

So you see, it's not about old vs. new, it was just an unforgettable race.
That whole 1992 season was magic. Nascar did a heck of a job tonight recreating
that kind of magic. I'm sure this is what they dreamed of when the Chase was born.

_No hard feelings Al._


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

That was one of the most exciting/interesting races ever and I'm not a fan of homestead speedway at all. 

Look for it in future highlight reels.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Freaking feel asleep lol. Go Stewart.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

since when has leading the most laps been worth ten bonus points?
I have only been a fan since about 1972 and, apparently, I am frequently wrong.
all the sources I have found indicate the bonus for leading the most laps was 5 points in 1992.
perhaps my internet is bogus?
perhaps my interpretation of rules has been sadly skewed?
perhaps I never really understood how points were or are now accumulated?
I know my math skills don't hold up under scrutiny. 

I never have hard feelings or hold a grudge.

show me the facts.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1992_NASCAR_Winston_Cup_Series
Kulwicki led 103 laps during the race (compared to 102 by Elliott), clinched the 5 bonus points for leading the most laps

http://premium.nascar.com/KNOW/championship/yby/1992/recap_1992.html
" It would come down to one lap. On lap 310, Kulwicki pitted while leading, knowing he had clinched the bonus by leading 103 of the event's 328 laps. After the fuel-only pit stops, Elliott gained the lead and drove to his fifth victory of the season. Elliott had led 102 laps. If Elliott had led one lap that Kulwicki did not, then Elliott would have received the five bonus points instead of Kulwicki, which would have left the two in a tie in season's points. "

just facts and places to verify them.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow, I didn't even think to check my facts. I was just going off of mere memory.
So it wasn't a ten point bonus. I must have gotten that mixed up with the recent
ten points bonus for winning a race. Are they still doing that? I get confused with all 
these rules and points changes. So, Alan effectively won the championship by that 
FIVE point bonus, even better. The point is it's intended to end this way now.
The odds are much greater of this happening again under the current rules,
than it ever would have been in 1992. Thanks for the link, I enjoyed reading it.

I've been a fan since 1968 when I went to my first race. I was born in 1969.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Here's another interesting page about 1992.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1992_NASCAR_Winston_Cup_Series#Hooters_500

On it, you'll find someone actually wrote a book on that final race.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Yeah but the veiw is better for you now then in '68.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

70ss said:


> Yeah but the veiw is better for you now then in '68.


Yes it is! It was the fall race at Darlington, I was born that next March.
Somewhere in between my parents also saw _Bullit_. Mom got sick during the chase scene.
I guess that's why I'm so warped on cars. :freak:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Fixed* We all know it!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

The only way NASCAR can top this is to have a 3-way tie with Johnson winning on a tie-breaker . . .


----------



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

It was a heck of a race. My wife and I were pulling for Carl. But, they both are champions and great drivers. I wish it did not have to come down to wins, but those are the breaks...like with any sport. This is one for the record books


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

NASCAR needed to have a tie breaker because there is a big difference in the $$$$$$$$$$$$ between first & second. IF they had any B*lls, they would declare "Dual Champions" for the "First Time Ever!" but they would need to dip into the war chest & pay double championship awards. It would be expensive for sure, but they missed an opportunity to go above & beyond and have a very unique season ending like none ever before. They are tied in the manipulated points and should therefore both be champions.
That'd my story & I'm stickin' to it!

I'm kind of hoping that Since Tony has won this huge sum of money, MAYBE he'll cut the ticket prices at Eldora..........


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

great season for what it has come to, but I liked it better without the new points system...you had to be good all season...nice to have owner/driver win...carl's got class, but I prefer when racers said what they thought...wonder what he would have said if he wasn't trying to be class act


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

Fixed? probably more than some who know it all will admit. If JJ won yet another season championship, NASCAR race attendance would more than likely have dropped off next year as well as their royalties and they knew it. Ya gotta do what ya gotta do to keep sales up as it is all about the $$$$$$$$$$$$$

Say it ain't so!!!!!!!!!!!

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahaa!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

amazing ! .... the spin some folks will put on when the conspiracy they predicted didn't come to fruition? ... so it was a different conspiracy than the one touted originally?... Yeah ! ... OK ! ... I GET it NOW !


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Ah Hmmm Al Correct me if I'm rong but isnt a " Hendrix Proxy" as good as the genuine article? Too Bad Ricky Bobby's boy(s) cant drive like Tony! Hes a wheel man for sure.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

LOL, yeah Clyde, I guess you are right!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Congratulations to Tony Stewart. He showed a lot of class and an enormous resolve and amazing focus to do what he did in the Chase and especially in his performance in the last race. Carl Edwards was very gracious and humble in finishing runner-up and showed that he has all the attributes to be a champion. The younger drivers who are blessed with enough God given raw talent to win championships would be well served to look at the two guys at the top and consider the total package that it takes to get to the highest level. Talent is not enough, it takes impeccable skill and genuine humility to be a true champion. Jimmie Johnson was the complete package and now Tony Stewart proves that he too is a worthy champion.


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey Al, who predicted a conspiracy then changed what they said?? You must be talking about our beloved POTUS as it wasn't me. I never said JJ would win the big ticket (unless NASCAR wanted him too). All I said was is that NASCAR is as corrupt as any other mainstream professional sports and they do what they please to keep the $$$ rolling in. JJ just happened to be the bankbook poster boy for a time. Perhaps Smoke is again for a short time then it will be someone else. Just as #3 was because of his ability to draw in the fans ($$$$). That you can quote!!!



Come on now! Man up and say it ain't so!!!!!!!!!!!


Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahaaaahhhhahaa!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

co-zee, if it wasn't you, and I will take your word that it wasn't, then you shouldn't be taking my question so personally and turning this into a personal insult match. 


what am I supposed to "Man Up" about?


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

Simply responding to the implication. I believe NASCAR is corrupt and you have implied it isn't. Sometimes it isn't what you say that speaks the loudest. 

Just because we have different views about NASCAR please do not think any and all conversation is personal. No personal insult given on my part nor none taken. But then, I haven't called anyone a conspirator (as though it is something bad!!) To man up is to simply speak directly (without implication) about something and in this case it is whether or not NASCAR is corrupt. And there is no such thing as being a little corrupt as corruption is corruption. Kinda like having just a little bit of poison in your coffee. Either it is poisoned or it isn't. Are ya gonna talk about how good a coffee it is if it is poisoned???????????


And hey, have a Happy Thanksgiving!

Cozee


----------



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

fordcowboy said:


> I plan on sending Carl an invite to come race in the shed - champion or not. He's only lives only 70 miles away.
> Please no negative feedback against Nascar, etc. I'm just really excited about today's race and wanted to share.
> 
> GO CARL!!
> --FCB


Hey this is not a pissing contest on NASCAR. If you look at the original post it says no negative feedback. just who were you pulling for. I think there was another post if you want to discuss the pros and cons of NASCAR. Don't piss on me for stating the obvious...Have a Happy Thanksgiving :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

racer8, sorry, i didn't read your whole post and I am responsible for bringing the grief here. sorry man.


----------



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey Alpink
Thanks, but it is not my post, I was just sticking up for the original poster-fordcowboy. I think he is a real big racefan like a lot of us and was expressing his appreciation for the new champ :wave:


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Tie breakers are for the BCS. Let'em run 20 more laps by themselves and settle this like men. Yeah...OVERTIME!


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Thank you Racer8Nut! I appreciate your comment. Happy Thanksgiving everybody.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I have read so many superlatives regarding Carl Edwards these last few days and had to finally chime in...
I used to be a Carl fan along with being a Tony fan and would have been watching the race not caring who won. But... I remember the video of Carl using his best Hulk Hogan stance while hovering over Matt Kenseth and then the faked punch to prove his machismo... reminded me of the school yard bully. But he does smile well when he knows the cameras are rolling.
Like many celebrities, the persona on screen does not match the personality off screen. 
With Tony Stewart, there does not appear to be a glam for the cameras attitude. Love him or hate him, what you see is what you get.

There... I said it, I feel better now.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

LeeRoy98 said:


> I have read so many superlatives regarding Carl Edwards these last few days and had to finally chime in...
> I used to be a Carl fan along with being a Tony fan and would have been watching the race not caring who won. But... I remember the video of Carl using his best Hulk Hogan stance while hovering over Matt Kenseth and then the faked punch to prove his machismo... reminded me of the school yard bully. But he does smile well when he knows the cameras are rolling.
> Like many celebrities, the persona on screen does not match the personality off screen.
> With Tony Stewart, there does not appear to be a glam for the cameras attitude. Love him or hate him, what you see is what you get.
> ...


The Worst for that attitude has to be Michael Waltrip, total beetch off camera, smiling and friendly on camera.

Terry Labonte is what you see is what you get and Robbie Gordon is refreshing as not being pompus.
Dale Jarrett is pure class and is never a "Richard Cranium" to fans,reporters, officials, etc.
He was raised right and it shows.
I am sure there are other good guys as well.

Later and Happy Turkeyday!

Keith


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Gary, your reservations about Carl Edwards are very understandable based on his history. I look at it this way: along the path from someone being put in a position where professionalism is expected there is a point at which they realize that they must act professionally and exhibit professional behavior. This is just the starting point on the path to being a professional. When they no longer have to consciously act like like a professional, when it becomes innate to their being, that's when they are truly a professional. 

I think Carl is started on the right path, but I can't tell how far he has progressed from his bullying behaviors earlier in the season. We'll have to wait and see if his humility in defeat is genuine. Personally I hope he is acting professionally on the outside but is still po'd on the inside about losing. Nobody likes a sore loser, but I don't like a happy loser either, not at this level of competition. I want every driver to have a burning desire to win, but to do so in a professional manner. But you can't forget that we're dealing with humans and no matter how much we'd like to cleanly categorize people as always being one way or another, people are very complex and always embody the full range of emotions. Controlling which ones reach the surface is difficult, especially with less maturity.


----------

